# Late Miscarriage at 19 weeks/Premature Rupture of Membranes/birth story



## radiowave (Jun 29, 2007)

We lost our baby boy, Nico, on December 27th (10 days ago). I hadn't realized it but I had been leaking amniotic fluid since before Christmas (thought I was having pregnancy incontinence). I saw the midwife on that Thursday morning. We heard a strong heartbeat, but no vaginal exam. An hour later I went to the bathroom and found the umbilical cord hanging outside of my vagina. Still no pain or cramping. I went back to the midwife, was taken by ambulance to the nearest hospital. Once there they could not find a heartbeat. After my husband arrived I was given Cytotec (sp?) and delivered Nico (with some painful pushing) just before 6 p.m.

He was perfect but dead. He was 8 and a half inches long and weighed 7 ounces. We had not known he was a boy, but had been hoping for one. Spent the night with him in my room. The nurses were wonderful. They took his footprints, dressed him and took pictures. I was able to be with him for a long time. We decided against an autopsy since the midwife said it would probably not give us any information. My placenta was sent to be analyzed. Nico was cremated the next day. We have his ashes in our bedroom and will be having a ceremony in a month or so, and will probably bury his ashes when planting a tree for him.

According to the placenta report there was an infection in the amniotic fluid, but since my was leaking for so long, it could have happened after my water break. I am waiting for more results from blood testing to see if they can find any other infection. Apparently it is usually caused by infection. I had no trouble with rupture in my pregnancy with my daughter. But I did have early chorionic hemorhages in both pregnancies. At this point I am interested in hearing about others who had premature ruptures in their 2nd or 3rd trimesters, and what can be done to try to prevent this in my next pregnancy. I am considering using preventive antibiotics in my next pregnancy if no cause other than infection can be determined. Does anyone have more information about this? I am having a lot of trouble processing all of this with such little information. Also, I had been told that there basically no chance of saving the baby if a rupture happens before 22 weeks week...but I just learned that an aquaintence had one at 16 weeks, realized it was her water breaking, went straight to the hospital, and the sac healed and she was able to carry her baby almost to term. Thank you for any information or advice.


----------



## radiowave (Jun 29, 2007)

oh, and two other things I've seen mentioned for preventing premature rupture: Vitamin C and PABA.


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm afraid that I can't answer any of your questions, but I am so very sorry for your loss. How devastating. I wish you peace.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

I am so very, very sorry for the loss of your baby. I have no concrete answers for you either. As an aside, my sister has m/c'd as well as gone into premature labor (I can't remember if it was at 22 or 24 weeks). She has been pg four times and has two alive children. She had cerclages and lots of bedrest with those two pregnancies that resulted in alive babies at the end, something my sister will have to do with any future pregnancies. IIRC she also had to be on Lovenox for Protein S deficiency. She also bled most of the time during her last pregnancy, which resulted in a healthy baby boy. I know this doesn't necessarily address your concerns here really but wanted to share in case it helped in some kind of way. I hope the tests are able to point you in the right direction as to how you can prevent this in the future. I wish you gentle, peaceful healing and again, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

